# Searching For Wood



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

While searching for sticks in the woods I came across this critter in the woods and quickly snapped a picture with my camera.

I think if his eyes has been glowing when I took the picture I would have kinda freaked out.

I often see coyotas, deer, fox, and other critters, but haven't seen a bear yet!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

That's the rare zombie deer! Next thing ya know you will be taking pictures of Bigfoot!


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool, I wonder who saw who first......lol


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

That is a two year old White Tail in Velvet. Awesome photo. He hasn't yet decided to alarm, as his tail is down. He's hoping you won't see him while he stays frozen in position. You do have his full attention, though. Did he flee?, or did you find this in your image later? I have had both happen to me.


----------

